# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с Win 7.

## Maggot0

Проблема заключается в следующем: При установке дров под Win 7 x64 (Комп- Acer X3810) Возникает проблема с установкой дров видюхи,тоесть,все дрова встают,но после установки видюшных дров,комп загружается в течение 3-5 минут,делю дрова и всё ок...Как быть? Все дрова абсолютно новые,автозагрузка пустая,винда нормальная,причём в XP всё нормально работает,только вот не нужна мне ХР...

----------


## pevek

> Проблема заключается в следующем: При установке дров под Win 7 x64 (Комп- Acer X3810) Возникает проблема с установкой дров видюхи,тоесть,все дрова встают,но после установки видюшных дров,комп загружается в течение 3-5 минут,делю дрова и всё ок...Как быть? Все дрова абсолютно новые,автозагрузка пустая,винда нормальная,причём в XP всё нормально работает,только вот не нужна мне ХР.


Посмотри тут

----------


## Maggot0

> Посмотри тут


И чё ты мне эту байду спамишь?

----------


## pevek

> И чё ты мне эту байду спамишь?


Ух система читай тут или поиск на Яндексе

----------


## Maggot0

> Байда у тебя ноут, а это драйвера под любую систему!!!


Во-первых не ноут! А во-вторых,не спамь эту байду,ещё раз тебе РУССКИМ языком говорю!
Ты русский вообще или нет,ты видишь какой вопрос задан?!
Ни - :Где скачать такую лабуду с дровами?
А, - : Как разрешить данную ситуацию!

----------

